# when does ouzo expire?



## MargeSimpson (30 Dec 2005)

I have just found a couple of mini bottles of ouzo - bought circa 2002.
The bottles are still sealed (how sad that I forgot about them). But my excuse was I moved house since then.
There is no expiry date on them. Do you think they would still be safe to drink or should I chuck them out?


----------



## getoffthepot (31 Dec 2005)

should be ok as it is 40% alcohol.


----------



## tomthumb (31 Dec 2005)

We have a couple of bottles too, one from summer 2003 but opened, and I can vouch it tastes great!!!!


----------



## ribena (3 Jan 2006)

Oooh ouzo brings back some memories.......


----------



## MargeSimpson (3 Jan 2006)

it's also destroyed a few memory cells!!


----------

